# Does HCG work as a weight loss supplement?



## Derek Wilson (May 7, 2018)

Does HCG work as a weight loss supplement?
Yes, HCG is a very good weight loss supplement. It works really amazing with the proper low-calorie diet. Maintaining the proper low-calorie diet is very much important otherwise you will face a lot of side effects.


hCG helps to mobilize fat. Normal very low-calorie diets (VLCD) tend to cause the dieter to lose muscle, which makes the weight loss harder to maintain
Low dosages of hCG are not as effective for preserving muscle as high dosages
There shouldn't be a one-size-fits-all approach. Different bodies need different caloric needs
Exercise is still an important facet of weight loss

Thanks!


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 13, 2018)

HCG is a very good weight loss supplement. It works really amazing with the proper low-calorie diet. Maintaining the proper low-calorie diet is very much important otherwise you will face a lot of side effects.


----------



## Trainerguy (May 18, 2018)

There are a bunch of places in my area doing that for women, personally I think its stupid, just diet, I also would never put my dick in any women taking HCG , these dumb people don?t know its a fertility drug... fuck that, I have one and that is enough.


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 20, 2018)

Trainerguy said:


> There are a bunch of places in my area doing that for women, personally I think its stupid, just diet, I also would never put my dick in any women taking HCG , these dumb people don?t know its a fertility drug... fuck that, I have one and that is enough.



If it is okay then it should enough, bro.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jun 7, 2018)

I jus use it for nut gainz.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 18, 2018)

hCG helps to mobilize fat. Normal very low calorie diets (VLCD) tend to cause the dieter to lose muscle, which makes the weight loss harder to maintain
Low dosages of hCG are not as effective for preserving muscle as high dosages
There shouldn't be a one-size-fits-all approach. Different bodies need different caloric needs
Exercise is still an important facet for weight loss


----------

